# ECMN's Pix



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here some pics of me from the ECMN's. I took 3rd in the Mudda Cross.














































Here some pics I took as well...

http://rides.webshots.com/album/578763458eTMhwd


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool pics, bootlegger.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Phree....it was a blast.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool pix. Not many folks there though. NOTHING like Nats in Texas.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

No...I think about 5 thousand showed up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice Pics!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks John...the racing was the best I have seen in a long time. Lots of good and big name racers showed up. The only downfall is not a lot of the West guys were able to come...the one that did were some of the top racers though....Adam Ladner, Dakotah Klein, John Ferranti, Trey Thorton, Jw Otwell, Brain Haughton and a few others.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's my pics of the ECMN weekend. No racing, but lots of fun!


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

And three more.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like a good time for sure!! Congrats bootlegger!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank DGD.....it was a great time and great racing. I have done pretty well this year on the KQ racing...well except the first race when my fuel pump went out...lol

Rob...I think I seen you..not sure. I was camped right in front of the Mud NutZ 40 foot trailer. right behind the vendors.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Cool pix. Not many folks there though. NOTHING like Nats in Texas.


 
I've always heard things are bigger in Texas! Wouldnt mind moving there myself.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Good pics boot.. That was a great ride... We had three AWSOME night rides and only two bikes broke.. It was good to see ya again boot, Mark is having an invitation only ride at his place in a few weeks (not open to the public), you should come on down and ride with us.. I'll let ya know the exact date when I hear something.. Oh yeah good to meet you robisera, sorry we couldn't hook up earlier in the weekend.. We were out ALOT !!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

drtj said:


> I've always heard things are bigger in Texas! Wouldnt mind moving there myself.


Ain't that the truth...I wanna move to East Texas BAD!!!!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice pics guys, did anyone see the pics of the busted aluminum locks on that 1 Can Am? If so, how many wheels broke apart, I heard 2 and I heard 3, just curious.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Rubberdown said:


> Nice pics guys, did anyone see the pics of the busted aluminum locks on that 1 Can Am? If so, how many wheels broke apart, I heard 2 and I heard 3, just curious.



yeah...they were just a trial set a guy made. The bole pattern holes were cut too close.

The racing was great...some great racers came down and put on a good show...we all took some brass home from West. The East/West shoot out and the Mudda Cross was some great racing.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> yeah...they were just a trial set a guy made. The bole pattern holes were cut too close.
> 
> The racing was great...some great racers came down and put on a good show...we all took some brass home from West. The East/West shoot out and the Mudda Cross was some great racing.


That sucks about the wheels, didnt the guy race for Creek Bottom? Arent they one of the decent teams in this sport? Why would someone test wheels at a race where points "might" make a huge difference? Just didnt make sense to me, but glad as hell they werent my wheels, that wouldnt happen on mine 

Did you see many of mine there? Was Team Sothern Ridge there racing?

Again, thanks for the pics, I wish we had more 'serious" racing up here like ya'll have down there.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

There wasn't any points...it was the High Lifter East Coast Mud Nationals. Yeah...Mark and Beverly were there...She did pretty well in the woman's class. Yeah...we like to race down here thats for sure. Its over though for this year...well there is one more CMR race but thats it. The CMR will be good next year since Clay Wylie and Mark Kelly bought it. I can't wait to see where races are. I think I seen a few sets....lots of Daytona ATV loks down in that part of the country.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Looks like yall had a great time. Sure wish I could have made it. There's always next year


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Nah he didnt race for Creekbottom.. I think the creekbottom guy was just helping out


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

drtj said:


> Looks like yall had a great time. Sure wish I could have made it. There's always next year


I just hope HL has another one there next year. I had more fun then I have had all year. The racing was the best I have ever done.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey what's up bootlegger! Congrats again. Way to represent the KQ's!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

king05 said:


> Hey what's up bootlegger! Congrats again. Way to represent the KQ's!!



Thanks Bro...Jamie Hodges from Seminole Mud Racing did very well on his too. He took 1st in the Mud Bog. The KQ's are made very well for racing IMO!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, watching the single cylinder class down at busco made me want to go floorboard delete, get a set of 28's on crushloks and go racing!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

king05 said:


> Yeah, watching the single cylinder class down at busco made me want to go floorboard delete, get a set of 28's on crushloks and go racing!!


Once you do it you will be ruined for life...lol. Its all I wanna do anymore...could careless about riding.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

You got a lift on yours bootlegger? Break much stuff since you've been racing?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope no lift...try to run one unless I have too. Haven't broke anything yet.

Check out this pic...I love it!

http://dirtysouthphotography.smugmu...-bogger/14197529_nNTM7#1048546771_9imtD-XL-LB


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweeet!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Check this one out...going to get a poster made of it....lol. It is my favorite pic so far. Jeremiah Adee from Back 2 Productions took it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Another great one from Jeremiah...!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Likin that first pic. Glad you had fun!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

1bigforeman said:


> Likin that first pic. Glad you had fun!


Yeah...that is my favorite one. I think I am going to have him make me a poster with that one...lol.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Pics!!


----------

